# What kind of bug is this?



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

So I'm fighting some dollar spot fungus in some areas where I have very small spider web looking circles, but i have a larger vertical line of just brown it appears. I don't seem to have army worms because I did the soap test, but when I just sprayed some bug poison, these guys were popping up. Anyone know what these are? They were moving kinda quick.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Without a better picture, I'll go out on a limb and say female Earwig. Its got the two pincers on its rear that look like an Earwig.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

